# Atv issues



## Englishman02 (May 22, 2013)

I have a Suzuki quad master 500. I recently had carb rebuilt it starts find, but once it warms up it won't run. What do you guys think? Thank you


----------



## Thommo (May 22, 2013)

Check to see if it has spark when it wont start. If it hasnt got spark, then it could be anything from a bad coil or the wires could be shorting out where they go in behind the flywheel to the pulse and source coils.
Check your valve clearances too because a tight inlet valve clearance can cause hard starting and poor running.


----------



## Showme (May 22, 2013)

Englishman02 said:


> I have a Suzuki quad master 500. I recently had carb rebuilt it starts find, but once it warms up it won't run. What do you guys think? Thank you



Sharpen the chain. It needs to throw chips not saw dust. Oh sorry, wrong forum.


----------



## spydahead (May 22, 2013)

Who rebuilt the carb? are they reliable? I think I would revisit the carb first, will it die when you give it gas, that sounds like a lean
condition to me. Good luck


----------



## Englishman02 (May 22, 2013)

*Thanks*

Yup die when you gas it; hopefully that is problem thanks.


----------



## Englishman02 (May 22, 2013)

*Spark*

Spark looked good thanks again


----------



## fubar2 (May 23, 2013)

I say tight intake valve also.


----------



## brokenbudget (May 23, 2013)

Englishman02 said:


> I have a Suzuki quad master 500. I recently had carb rebuilt it starts find, but once it warms up it won't run. What do you guys think? Thank you



did they or you retune the carb after it was reinstalled?


----------



## Englishman02 (May 23, 2013)

*Re tuning*

Not me I have never messed with carbs that much


----------



## spydahead (May 23, 2013)

If it dies when you give it gas but will idle ok you got a very lean cond, maybe a split fule line or its suck'in air some place its not supose to, check all your carb mounts and fule lines and fule filter for a start, if no luck pull that carb and have it re checked. good luck


----------



## brenndatomu (Jun 4, 2013)

Check the vent on the fuel tank, make sure it's working. Just take the cap off after the bike quits, if it restarts and runs fine until the fuel tank builds a vacuum again, there's your problem.

Edit: Also, you can open the drain screw on the bottom of the carb, see if much fuel comes out. Check the 1-3 vent lines that attach to the carb also, that can cause the "runs for a bit and quits"...


----------



## Englishman02 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Issues*



brenndatomu said:


> Check the vent on the fuel tank, make sure it's working. Just take the cap off after the bike quits, if it restarts and runs fine until the fuel tank builds a vacuum again, there's your problem.
> 
> Edit: Also, you can open the drain screw on the bottom of the carb, see if much fuel comes out. Check the 1-3 vent lines that attach to the carb also, that can cause the "runs for a bit and quits"...



I got new vent lines. It seams to quit whether fuel cap is on or off. Runs fine till gets good and warm. I'm going to take pics of carb I'm not sure how to adjust. Maybe you all can help. Guy on thread thought maybe running lean.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jun 5, 2013)

If it is running lean it will be worse when cold. Pull the choke out a little bit when it acts up, that will tell you if it is lean. What year and exact model is this machine? What were the circumstances when you started having problems with it? Was it sitting for a period of time? Has the gas been changed out? How does it start/run cold? Does it quit all of a sudden? How long 'til it will restart once it quits? Sorry for all the questions, I used to work at a bike shop, these are the same questions I'd ask if you brought me your bike to work on. Sometimes minor details can be the difference between a quick fix and a frustrating/expensive wild goose chase....

It is _possible_ the the carb rebuild was not done correctly. Why did you have it rebuilt in the first place? Did it need rebuilt or just cleaned? If it needed cleaned, it may have a passage in the carb body that is plugged up. Everybody cleans the jets out, but most don't check the passages that the jets feed.


----------



## Englishman02 (Jun 5, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> If it is running lean it will be worse when cold. Pull the choke out a little bit when it acts up, that will tell you if it is lean. What year and exact model is this machine? What were the circumstances when you started having problems with it? Was it sitting for a period of time? Has the gas been changed out? How does it start/run cold? Does it quit all of a sudden? How long 'til it will restart once it quits? Sorry for all the questions, I used to work at a bike shop, these are the same questions I'd ask if you brought me your bike to work on. Sometimes minor details can be the difference between a quick fix and a frustrating/expensive wild goose chase....
> 
> It is _possible_ the the carb rebuild was not done correctly. Why did you have it rebuilt in the first place? Did it need rebuilt or just cleaned? If it needed cleaned, it may have a passage in the carb body that is plugged up. Everybody cleans the jets out, but most don't check the passages that the jets feed.[/QUOTE.
> It is a 2001 Suzuki quad master 500 once it is warm it quits. If you let sit for a couple minutes it will run for a few seconds.
> It was running poorly put a new needle and seat in it. Runs fine till warm


----------



## brenndatomu (Jun 6, 2013)

So it ran poorly but didn't quit when warm before the carb work? If so, the carb work is definitely suspect. See if using the choke a little after it quits makes any difference...then report back. 
Can you take it back to whoever did the work, tell 'em to make it right?


----------



## Englishman02 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wouldn't hardly run at all before. Now it runs great for about 5 minutes and then dies.


----------

